
New startup is taking on Amazon's oldest business, but ethically - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/@jjpryor/look-out-amazon-theres-a-newer-ethical-online-book-seller-in-town-c614bddf5aa8
======
mytailorisrich
"ethical" and its derivatives have to be some of the most over-used and badly
used terms these days.

Amazon did not do anything unethical when it started selling books online
directly to consumers. This is a great idea that has worked extremely well.

